# Childhood Wishes



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

So here's my childhood wishlist:

- to be Thumbelina's size & live in a dollhouse/be a borrower

- be president of Nigeria

- an older twin brother

- superpowers (couldn't pick just one so I decided on the power of imagination so I could have them all)

- to cure cancer

- a pet tiger

- have long fingers

- have a ginormous library that rivaled the one in Beauty & the Beast

- to dance as well as Michael Jackson

- go to Hogwarts. RAVENCLAW! (I actually cried when I didn't get a letter on my birthday)

- an older brother

- to play guitar & be in a band

- create a free-thinking robot

So these are the things I really wanted as a kid (pre-7th grade) and I never really gave up wishing/wanting. So what's on your childhood wishlist?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

-to marry my first crush 
-to become a famous artist
-to have a pet cat
-to have a pet dragon
-to have a pet unicorn-pegasus
-to capture a real live fairy
-to catch a wild bird and keep it as a pet
-to have a magical locket with a sentient rainbow inside
-to be able to move things with my mind
-to have sunglasses that gave me x-ray vision
-to have a magical cape that would make me invisible at will
-to have sunglasses with unicorns on them
-to read minds
-to live forever
-to own an unlimited supply of scratch-and-sniff stickers
-to have my very own Baby Brite doll so I could make the liquid in the bottle disappear by tipping it, to prove I had magical powers


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

-Become a politician

-Become a lawyer

-Serve in the Army

I'm 17 and I still wish to do these things haha.


----------



## calcifer (Oct 31, 2011)

Childhood Wishlist: 

- Get a dog (I now have two )
- Learn how to fly
- Develop telekinesis
- Own a huge library
- Learn how to draw
- Learn how to play the piano
- Write a story


----------



## karpalo (Feb 20, 2012)

Gina Alawaye said:


> - have a ginormous library that rivaled the one in Beauty & the Beast


THIS. I'm still fantasizing about that...

Also: I wished I could either be a superhero or a comic artist.


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

calcifer said:


> Childhood Wishlist:
> - Develop telekinesis


Ahhhhh telekinesis, one of the coolest things one could posess.


----------



## Flowers (Feb 11, 2012)

-to be able to control time
-pet wolf and a thoroughbred horse
-have my bedroom also act as my own personal huge ass aquarium
-run in the olympics
-a twin brother
-to have wings
-be the smartest person in the world
-be a famous artist
-own a personal zoo

I often wished for a ridiculous library as well


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

HAHAHA! I love all of these!


----------



## Femmefatale (Feb 22, 2012)

- Wish I could learn to fly
- Wish I could learn to do magic
- Wish I would get a baby born for Christmas
- Wish I would get a baby born for my birthday
- Wish I would get a baby bo- ahhh screw it.
- Wish I could jump into the television and be part of the cartoon
- Wish my dreams was reality
- Wish I was a ninja turtle
- Wish I was a boy, girls are stupid
- Wish I was friends with Balloo from the Jungle Book
- Wish I could get my own room
- Wish I was Batman
- Wish they would stop taunting/teasing/bullying me
- Wish they wouldn't tell me how to get sad
- Wish they wouldn't tell me that I was not allowed to get sad about getting teased
- Wish my dad would get well
- Wish people was nicer to each other
- Wish people wouldn't badmouth each other
- Wish people wouldn't pretend with each other
- Wish people didn't expect me to pretend
- Wish I was alone
- Wish I was with someone
- Wish I wouldn't think so much and could just be
- Wish somebody cared for what I said
- Wish somebody understood what I drew
- Wish I believed in Santa
- Wish someone saw who I was
- Wish I believed in Magic
- Wish I got a letter from Hogwarts
- Wish someone cared enough to stand by me and not just yell from a distance
- Wish they would just leave me be and not force me to be with them when they had no interest in me
- Wish they wouldn't scold me for expressing my feelings
- Wish they wouldn't ask me to not get angry, but be the bigger person
- Wish they would give without expecting me to ask for it
- Wish they wouldn't ask me to give up what is rightfully mine
- Wish they wouldn't ask me to steal back my things from my siblings
- Wish they wouldn't ask me if they could lend something from me and expect me to be the one to ask for it back
- Wish they would stop giving my stuff away without asking me
- Wish people stopped leaving me waiting and never come back
- Wish people apologized without me having to explain to them why and convincing them
- Wish people stopped dying
- Wish people stopped pointing me out and make fun of everything about me
- Wish they would stop using my "space" as a junkyard
- Wish they would stop using my "mind" as a junkyard
- Wish I would get surprised
- Wish they stopped claiming that we did something because or for me, when it wasn't my idea/wish
- Wish they would notice I was still sitting in the room when they talked about grownup stuff
- Wish they wouldn't talk as if I wasn't there
- Wish it wasn't always my room that would be the guest room
- Wish people would notice me without me helping 
- Wish they wouldn't scold me for being on the computer
- Wish they wouldn't belittle my interests
- Wish they stopped telling me who I am
- Wish they would praise me for my tasks
- Wish they would respect my boundaries 
- Wish they wouldn't assume that my little sister and I liked the same shit
- Wish they wouldn't ask me not to stand up for myself and then later expect me to know how to do so
- Wish people understood why I get so upset about little things
- Wish I stopped getting so upset about little things
- Wish I wouldn't feel anything
- Wish I would feel something
- Wish I wouldn't wish *PLOP*
XD


----------



## Beyond_B (Feb 2, 2011)

-to build a hospital and help those in need for free
-stop wars and killings 
- help orphans
- build a beautiful house where I can live with my mom and take care of her when she gets old 
- be a scientist 
- get a turtle as a pet 
- to find a replacement for money as a system to get essential needs


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Ever since I was in preschool I always wanted to rule the world.


----------



## Mav (Dec 19, 2010)

-Become rich enough to be on a rich list. 

That has been a constant motivation through my life. 

The rest I cannot remember. They must have been inconsequential.


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

Niccolo Machiavelli:2168892 said:


> Ever since I was in preschool I always wanted to rule the world.


Haha. It's even funnier b/c of ur username.

If you took over the world, what would you do in terms of succession? Would you have your eldest kid as heir -- especially considering if your child was ill-fit to rule? Or of you had severak kids and you just picked the one you thought was most competent, how would you avoid competition between them? Or if you just picked a random, compotent child, how would you avoid the potential pitfalls of that desicion?


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Gina Alawaye said:


> Haha. It's even funnier b/c of ur username.
> 
> If you took over the world, what would you do in terms of succession? Would you have your eldest kid as heir -- especially considering if your child was ill-fit to rule? Or of you had severak kids and you just picked the one you thought was most competent, how would you avoid competition between them? Or if you just picked a random, compotent child, how would you avoid the potential pitfalls of that desicion?


Yes, the username and the personality of the user aren't mutually exclusive. :tongue:

When it came time for the next person to take over, that would mean that I was dead. :sad:Ergo, I wouldn't really care. After that the whole world could burn down for all I care. :laughing: They could throw darts at an open phone book for the next world emperor, they could draw names of insane asylum patients, they could could have an American Idol singing competition, they could have a jousting tournament, whatever, whatever, I don't care! :crazy:

Come to think of it though, from an evolutionary perspective I would probably want my strongest most ruthless kid as the next ruler.


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

But then all that work you put into taking over the world would go to pot b/c, in all likelihood, after you died, power-hungry wannabes would try & destroy your work (& they'd probably succeed if your successor was an idiot).

And about picking your most ruthless kid (which I totally agree with), how would you ensure that the rest of ur offspring would accept him/her.

Please don't be indifferent.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Gina Alawaye said:


> But then alk that work you put into taking over the world would go to pot b/c, in all likelihood, after you died, power-hungry wannabes would try & destroy your work (& they'd probably succeed if your successor was an idiot).
> 
> And about picking your most ruthless kid (which I totally agree with), how would you ensure that the rest of ur offspring would accept him/her.
> 
> Please don't be indifferent.


If I ruled things and everything went smoothly, then it went to hell in a hand-basket after I died, that wouldn't harm my place in history. Just look at Alexander the Great or Augustus Caesar. 

As for my future children, I supposed that I'll take one and mold him into a narcissistic Machiavellian psychopath. The rest I'll mold in a way that they have dependent personality disorder. That way they can continue mating since they are princes/princesses, which would be good for my evolutionary strategy, but at the same time they won't dare try and go after my ruthless future ruler kid. :laughing:


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok. That makes sense. I can relax now.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

Gina Alawaye said:


> Ok. That makes sense. I can relax now.


Oh good! Putting people at ease is my goal in life. :happy: Once they drop their guard, I can take advantage of them! :crazy::laughing::tongue:


----------



## LadyIrime (Jun 6, 2011)

Niccolo Machiavelli:2178299 said:


> Oh good! Putting people at ease is my goal in life. :happy: Once they drop their guard, I can take advantage of them! :crazy::laughing::tongue:


Ah, but for that to work, your opponent's guard would actually have to be dropped.


----------

